# Return Fire!



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

First I must start this post with the most humblest and sincere apologies to @Ranger0282. I bombed him about a week ago and in his posting he mentioned that he had already fired off a shot at me. Well I did in fact receive it and I swore to myself that I even made a post about it. As I was browsing the thread I didn't see it so I searched for it, reviewed all my posts, and either I didn't hit send or I had too much Scotch that night.

Anyway better late than never, right? Right?

Thank you so much for the kind gesture and I got to tell you I am so eager to try the CC you sent me because I swear I see you and others Rave about those more than anything else. Still though the padron junkie that I am that 50 year stick maybe sacrifice to fire first.

Thanks so much, Dave.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Daddy like


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Heck yea! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Dave ain't messing around. Nice shot Bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great drop from the mountain top Dave!

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Wonderful hit Dave! Way to eploy that "bunker buster"!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit Dave.. I figured they'd have to pry that H.U. from your cold, dead hand.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Great hit Dave.. I figured they'd have to pry that H.U. from your cold, dead hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yeah, right?

I think there was mention of ...on the 8th day...


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice hit guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Great! Lookin good


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice work Dave!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Poor mailbox.... Nice hit

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Great hit Dave.. I figured they'd have to pry that H.U. from your cold, dead hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


 It sure wasn't easy letting that one go...I have 2 left though and 1 of the Patron. But if Jack had never sent me one....I never would have known how good they are.....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> It sure wasn't easy letting that one go...I have 2 left though and 1 of the Patron. But if Jack had never sent me one....I never would have known how good they are.....


That's the perfect attitude and statement . Good lookin out, Dave

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Great hit

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> It sure wasn't easy letting that one go...I have 2 left though and 1 of the Patron. But if Jack had never sent me one....I never would have known how good they are.....


I am grateful that you did... at least until I get hooked on them and start ordering boxes.


----------



## n0tja_actual (Jun 25, 2017)

Nice return hit for sure!


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Man I enjoy seeing the outcome of these hits.... keep it up fellas!


----------

